# Colt Disconnects



## JohnJ0906

Check the old posts here. I think someone posted pictures of some Colt stuff here. (Could have been on another forum though....)


----------



## JohnJ0906

Here you go - http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?t=1341&highlight=colt


----------



## WoodenSocket

It was common through the 20's and 30's trailing into the 40's.

Colt manufactured many different types of plugs, switches and circuit breakers and boxes. 

I have included a link below that will show some patents, but watch for dates as some of them patented even into the mid 30's were applied for in the 20's and approved later. These items would still be out on the open market as patent applied for, just not approved yet.

http://www.google.com/patents?as_dr...y_ap=1950&q=inassignee:colt&num=100&scoring=2

There are other items that they also made like bottle caps and commercial dish washers, but mostly Guns and Electrical items. Out of the Electrical it is mostly cut-outs.

Here is another link that shows mostly all of the electrical:
http://www.google.com/patents?as_dr...+electrical+inassignee:colt&num=100&scoring=2

I hope this helps


----------



## RTurgeon

I have one of these disconnects and I am trying to find more info on them.


----------



## s.kelly

Got one myself I removed in a remodel. It was being used as a junction box so the guts were ripped out
Still going to clean it up and hang it somewhere.


----------



## Toronto Sparky

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f24/colt-firearms-noark-disconnect-1341/#post10307

Opps just noticed this was already posted.. And no delete :-(


----------

